# new guy here



## onephatcracka (Mar 27, 2004)

whats up everyone... new guy here and am a proud owner of a 79 280zx ...... but pretty unhappy with her shape. She's got the severe frame rot and needs alot of tlc. I have pics at the bellow link from when i first bought it. The engine is in good shape along with the tranny. Does any one have any advice on doing my own frame and body work to the car? So far i have just to completely desmantle it and get try to get the body back to it's original glory and rebuild the engine and every thing little by little. How long do you think it will be before i would probably get it back on the road? I also own a 85 mkII supra.... so i'm not with out a car. 



http://community.webshots.com/user/onephatcracka


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Having my '81 280ZX being repaired at the moment I would suggest budgeting for more time and money than what you want to spend. Certain parts can rust easily, one bad spot that I had found was behind the rear bumper, the join there was very bad. Another weird spot to check is under the sound deadening, if it has blistered or bubbled at all, check under it cos I found several holes under there.

Don't be detered by any of this, what you have is an amazing car and will be worth every cent and every drip of sweat. Let us know how it turns out :cheers:


----------



## onephatcracka (Mar 27, 2004)

thanks i plan on trying to fix it.... i'm just worried it won't turn out the way i want it..... especially the frame since i never did it before ha....... i guess all newbies have big dreams though ?


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

onephatcracka said:


> thanks i plan on trying to fix it.... i'm just worried it won't turn out the way i want it..... especially the frame since i never did it before ha....... i guess all newbies have big dreams though ?


Don't worry, as long as you don't cut corners and actualy spend time on it the car should turn out fine. :thumbup: 
I was worried how mine was going to turn out but now that I have seen it in primer I couldn't be happier, unless it was turbo.

Good luck man, and happy 'Z'ing :cheers:


----------

